# Which type is most likely to be a vegetarian?



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

INFJs always seem to be the ones boasting about their vegetarian or vegan diets.

Before I even clicked on this thread, I chuckled to myself and thought "I bet this thread was started by an INFJ". Turns out, I was correct.
Good ol' stereotypes and intuition.

*No hate, though. If you're a vegetation, keep doing your thing if that's what makes you happy.
I'll just be over here, chowing down on my medium-rare filet.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Khiro said:


> I won't stop until I've eaten every single animal on the planet.
> 
> You think I'm joking? Please. I'm begging you. Let me look after your kitten.


So you're saying you want to eat humans...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

How do you plan on cooking them?
I'd suggest a marinade.
A very long marinade.
And let's hope that your victim hops out of the big bowl and runs off... quickly.
"Let's eat, grandma."
"Let's eat grandma."



Lakigigar said:


> So you're saying you want to eat humans...


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I have no idea what the correlation is. Either way though, I'm a vegan INTJ.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My goal is to become a vegetarian.
Vegan is a little beyond me.


----------

